# our satinettes



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

here are our satinettes and thier babies
dad








mom








babies, and i love the color on the one


----------



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

What color is that baby to the right?


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

i want to call it a bronze but i am sure there is another name for it..


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

nice birds


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

They would call the baby on right a blue lace spottail when its fully grown and moulted.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

They are very nice birds.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

thanks guys they are so cute


----------



## dragoons.izzy (Sep 26, 2012)

really beautiful birds. very hard to find here in Australia


----------



## Deanna68 (Feb 10, 2013)

So Cute! They look like they are wearing little sweaters!!


----------

